
Linux kernel developer Dmitry Monakhov arrested for protesting Ukraine invasion - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/09/02/linux-kernel-developer-dmitry-monakhov-arrested-protesting-ukraine-invasion/
======
kmmbvnr_
And some comments -
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TheodoreTso/posts/dPPNYreZiU5](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TheodoreTso/posts/dPPNYreZiU5)

